# Triceratops Turds



## hunter rose (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm calling these "Triceratops Turds." That is pretty much what they look like coming off the smoker. They are two chuck steaks that I trimmed, rolled and trussed. They then were in a Sous Vide meat bath for 45 hours, then an ice bath. I then re-seasoned it and put it on the smoker for 3 hours. These were fantastic and had a similar flavor to Prime Rib. The juices from the meat bath bag was made into an Au Jus.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 26, 2018)

They look delicious!
Nice job!
Al


----------



## weedeater (Jan 26, 2018)

They look really great!  What temp in the Sous Vide for that 45 hours?  Do you know what temp they got back up to in the smoker after that additional 3 hours?

Weedeater


----------



## hunter rose (Jan 26, 2018)

45 hours at Sous Vide 130 degrees F. I then put in an ice bath for about 10 - 15 minutes to rapidly cool. Then took out of SV bag and reseasoned with a mustard binder and prime rib style seasonings. I then smoked at 190 degrees for 3 hours. I also had an AMAZEN tray going at both ends to maximize smoke penetration. It took approximately 3 hours to get the meat back up to an IT (with probes) of 130 degrees F.


----------



## dr k (Jan 27, 2018)

Crust looks great!  I'll be doing this.


----------

